# Another Newbie!



## GoddessIsis (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello people, I'm new here  . I have a persianX name Isis: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v411/ ... xypose.jpg

http://www.catster.com/?57662

If you want to know anything just ask.


----------



## ZellyMario (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey there, do we know each other? I swear I made that avatar!
Here are my kitties, too:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v220/mate ... s/Kitties/


----------



## GoddessIsis (Sep 22, 2004)

hmmm gee I dont know...*thinks* maybe..

lol


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Warm welcome!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome to Cat Forum! Isis is a long haired beauty. We enjoy photos and hearing about your kittys!*


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome GoddessIsis


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Welcome and don't be shy, you hear?  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## GoddessIsis (Sep 22, 2004)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes 

I will try my best to visit and post on a regular basis but I do tend to lean towards the lerking side of forum users.


----------



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## shycat (Sep 25, 2004)

Welcome! Nice to meet you!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I love long haired cats and your cats tail is soooo big and fluffy! The only problem with long haired ones is when they use the potty........ :wink:


----------

